# Finally :)



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - sounds like you had an incredible day! Congratulations


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOo hooo!!! Congratulations on a wonderful day!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks. It was a good day.

After my STD run, the judge came over and said that I had a good run. Jackson had one refusal in STD because he went a round a jump. I think he slid a little bit after landing the jump before and he realized he wasn't going to make it to the next jump. So he caught a mistake before it happened.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations! Sounds like a wonderful day.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

There was a photographer taking some pictures.

Here is a link to Jackson's pictures. I really like the second to last picture. And the broad jump picture.
GreatDanePhotos > Key City KC AKC Agility Trial > dog names E - J > 2011 Shows > jacksonTaylor


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I like the next to last picture too. It looks like he is smiling for the camera. I like all the pictures, he is very photogenic. Love his collar too!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice shots are you going to order one? Congrats on the Q!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I think I might order one. Not sure yet.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

The only downside to the pictures is that Kailey only had 2 pictures captured.

Here is her link.
GreatDanePhotos > Key City KC AKC Agility Trial > dog names K - L > 2011 Shows > kaileyTaylor


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey congrats on a good weekend... How is school?


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Congratulations. Your dogs are beautiful. I like the first one of Kalley too


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> Hey congrats on a good weekend... How is school?


So far so good.

How are you? I haven't seen you since the State Fair.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

What a great weekend for you, keep up the good work!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

ataylor said:


> So far so good.
> 
> How are you? I haven't seen you since the State Fair.


Things have been pretty quiet for us.. Had to move my oldest to Madison..Took all my time.. just trying now to get back into a routine of training consistantly.


----------

